# What is wrong with this picture VI - part a



## Mayhem (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok - small bit of information here. These are the inserts from a 10A 250V rated Australian inline recepticle (the female end of an extension lead).

The one on the right is a new one, straight out of the packet. The one on the left is not!


----------



## soundman (Dec 29, 2004)

there looks to be some corresion and heat damage. Was this cable used on a 20 amp breaker with a devices that draws over ten amps? Ever exposed to water?


----------



## thelightguy (Jan 5, 2005)

It appears to be that this was exposed to water. I have not actually shorted a line with water, but I have seen the damage at a science museum. It appears not as melted, but sort of scraped or chipped, wich is what I see. That explains the corrosion, right?


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 5, 2005)

Water, uless exposed to constntly moving water (like in a river), does not have a corroding effect on plastic, or anything else for that matter. It is pH neutral.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 9, 2005)

Before I answer this question (later in the week), take a look at my response to part b of this question.

Supercow is correct, the damage done to this recepticle was not done by water. 

Now that we have excluded water damage or corrosion as the problem - what caused the damage to this socket?


----------



## dj_illusions (Jan 13, 2005)

very interesting, dont see that too often actually. our plugs rock!

did you do that yourself mayhem.. id be quite proud! haha


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 13, 2005)

dj_illusions said:


> very interesting, dont see that too often actually. our plugs rock!
> 
> did you do that yourself mayhem.. id be quite proud! haha



LOL - yes and I'll be interested to see if you can work out how I managed to melt the neutral. The lead it was on was fine and the damage was confined to the cable in the socket.


The answer can be found in the other posts within part B and one of the earlier QOTD posts.

You'll like the 10A plug pics 8O


----------

